# How often do you wash your hair?



## Maja (Jan 30, 2006)

I heard that frequent washing makes your hair thinner. Is that true?

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## Leony (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, I heard that too.

I wash my hair at least 1-2 times a week, always with deep treatment mask to avoid splits end.


----------



## pieced (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't wash it often even if it become oily the very next day. Maybe 2-3 times a week. I don't think wasing your hair makes the hair itself thin, but maybe the overall hair volume becomes less, since you loose hair when you are washing it...


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2006)

i'll wash it everyday...!Otherwise, i'll have headache and i'll feel as thou my hair has is sticky n lots of gunks trapped in it..!

but am not really sure abt hair thinning coz i find my hair is pretty much in the same shape..touchwood..!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know about it getting thinner per se', but usually it'll become drier. I wash mine usually every other day, unless I do it curly, and it becomes a rats nest from sleeping - then I'll wash it again the next day. You want to give the scalp's natural oils a chance to coat the hair, and too much cleansing can leave your ends stripped of moisture, and your roots even more oily. (Since over-washing makes your scalp produce MORE oil, thinking it has none - from the washing) :icon_cool


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 30, 2006)

i have thin hair, but it gets greasy very eaisly (thanks dad for that part of the genetics) so i wash it every few days with a clarifing shampoo.


----------



## Min (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash about 2 times a week. If it starts getting dirty with product I just rinse my hair &amp; condition &amp; its clean as before. Obviusly if your hair hasnt been cleaned for weeks &amp; is super greasey this prob wont work.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 30, 2006)

i've cut down to once every 4-5 days. i don't put anything else in my hair so i don't need to wash much. if i put in stuff then i need to wash it the next morning.


----------



## redrocks (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash my hair everyday.

Between the products and the oil I'd be a mess if I didn't wash it everyday.

I haven't noticed any thinning but I do have dry hair and need to condition it often.


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

6 days a week. :icon_eek:


----------



## Cheebs (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash my hair every other day. Or at least try too. I'll wash my hair everyday if I'm working everyday. I find that my scalp smells bad if I don't wash it everyday. Anyone know how to stop this?


----------



## Becka (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash w/ shampoo every second day, and on the other day I just rinse w/ water. Its so curly if I don't at least wet it I can't get it to look decent, its just sort of dry and knotty looking.


----------



## lepotica (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash mine everyday because it's fine/thin and my skin and scalp are super oily...yeah, thanks to genetics...uhh oh well! Anyways, I'm trying to wash every other day and on the no 'poo days I use Cake Beauty's Satin Sugar hair powder. It tames the oilies and makes my hair smell soo sweet...I sometimes want to try some of the powder hehe jk! However, I also try to work out everyday soo then I have to wash daily. But I switched to organic shampoos because they don't contain harsh ingredients like Ammonium Laureth Sulfate, Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, and those other sulfates. I hope this helps! :icon_smil

ej Maychi procitala sam na tvoj profile da govoris srpski! evo i ja govorim srpski :-D

nadam se da si razumela sve ovo sto sam napisala gore...ako ti jos nesto treba slobodno mi posalji poruku...ja sam nova ovde pa nemogu jos da saljem poruke :-( hehe 'ajde pa mi pisi ako hoces! cao!


----------



## blond&beautiful (Jan 30, 2006)

I wash them everyday even if they're not oily... I just like it when it's clean :icon_cool


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 31, 2006)

Every day.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 31, 2006)

I wash my hair pretty much everyday, as the roots get oily.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow! You're lucky. So, you don't run into problems with super-oily hair?


----------



## tashbash (Jan 31, 2006)

Just about everyday!!!! I HATE it because then I have to blow dry and straighten and it's just a pain in the butt!:icon_roll


----------



## honeysdead (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to get away with every other day, but I have to do it everyday otherwise my styling products build up and it drives me nuts. I do use a very moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (cleanse your soul soy silky poo + dish or mmu cosmetics sheshe poo + dish).


----------



## Saints (Jan 31, 2006)

I wash it everyday. If I don't do it it feels and look really bad


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 31, 2006)

i do it 1 or 2 times a week. i dont use any products in my hair or really rarely. my hair doesnt look oily or anything either.


----------



## Andi (Jan 31, 2006)

I have to wash it every day and I hate it too. when IÂ´m staying home I donÂ´t wash it that day though. my roots start to get oily within like 12 hours, itÂ´s a pain in the ass!!!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to wash it everyday because I used a lot of hair products. I also dyed it different colors and it became very dry. Then I stopped doing all of that and now my hair is getting softer. Now I wash it 1-2 times a week. I really hate washing my hair though because the longer I don't wash it, the softer and prettier it looks. When I wash it, it becomes frizzy and dry again.


----------



## pattyt (Feb 1, 2006)

I wash my hair everyday.


----------



## Leadfoot (Feb 1, 2006)

I use too much product in my hair to not wash it everyday. :icon_chee

I would think it would not be healthy to not wash hair that has alot of product in it. I would think it would be more damaging to hair to keep applying more and more product daily vs. washing it out everyday.


----------



## breathless (Feb 2, 2006)

once every 3 days. by the end of the third day, i feel as if my hair stinks. and it becomes itchy.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 2, 2006)

Every other day...


----------



## brohi80 (Feb 2, 2006)

once a week


----------



## noof (Feb 2, 2006)

Every day


----------



## AerynGirl (Mar 9, 2006)

I wash my hair every other day.Once a week I deep condition using a mixture of shea oil grape seed oil and wheatgerm oil.As far as normal hair loss goes shedding 50-100 hairs on any particular day is perfectly normal.

Hugs,Aeryn View attachment 16410


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 9, 2006)

Once every week.... or two... &gt;_&gt;;;; I have really dry hair from so much bleaching and stuff, I can't wash it too often. but I condition it whenevver I shower. I also HATE the feeling of clean hair, I don't know why, it jsut feels disgusting to me.


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 10, 2006)

I usually wash my hair at least every other day. I have oily hair, but it will also become dry if I wash it too much, because overwashing strips hair's natural oils wish provide hair that beautiful natural shine. I like to condition my hair with Biolage's Conditioning Balm, because it makes my hair feel soft and not greasy.


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2006)

same with me becka. i rinse and condition everyday, but wash 1-2 weekly. if i don't rinse everyday it gets really dry and brittle.


----------



## Liz (Mar 10, 2006)

i wash mine every other day or it'll get too dried out, but not washing for any more than that, it looks all greasy


----------



## Sofia (Mar 10, 2006)

I have to wash mine everyday, because I go to the gym 6 days a week. I wouldn't imagine skipping a day of washing my hair after all that sweating. I do, however, deep-condition often and skip the blow-dryer/flat-iron as much as possible.


----------



## Salope (Mar 10, 2006)

Usually every 1-2 days, depending on how "greasy" it gets. I can easily go two days without washing. Sometimes I've gone three. Bad I know but I didn't really go anywhere and I don't use much product unless I'm going out.


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 10, 2006)

I have to watch my hair everyday or every other day..or else it will be oily. May be that's why I have thin hair! :scared:


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

i wash it once a week, my hair doesnt become oily fast at all so if i wash my hair everyday it would be so dried!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

I wash it everyday. I only wash the roots because my hair can get oily and I let the soap just runs through the ends. I read in Allure magazine that you shouldn't wash your ends if your hair is very long. I have noticed that my ends aren't as dry now.


----------



## lavender (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking at the hair on the shower floor after I wash it always makes me sad...so just to avoid that I wash it less frequently...like 3 times a week.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 10, 2006)

every day when i'm working, and i try to skip a day here and there when i'm off, but my hair starts looking weird if i don't style it.


----------



## smallpuppy (Mar 11, 2006)

I wash it every other day because my hair gets too oily.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 12, 2006)

Same here. Every other day is perfect for my hair.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

Every single day.


----------



## honeydaniels (Mar 12, 2006)

I wash my hair every day,it will be not a problem if you use gentle shampoo or shampoo especially to use every day.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 12, 2006)

i wash my hair every other day


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 13, 2006)

3 times a week (one of those days is a clarifying/deep conditioning day)


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Every day, but I've noticed my hair has started to look really dry lately. I'm not sure if it's the weather or the daily washing. For those of you who only wash it a couple/few times a week, do you at least condition it while you're in the shower/bath, or do you avoid getting it wet all together?


----------



## hann (Mar 14, 2006)

I wash my hair everyday I have hair that is not too thin, not too thick. Yap. It's just how you take care of ti that makes it thin. Hair growth is not by root hair cells but by dead cells in your body that accumlates and grows into hair. SO it's a good thing not to have thick hair.


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Mar 14, 2006)

I shampoo my hair every other day and condition every day.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2006)

Exactly what you should do... it really helps. :clap Good job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

I gotta wash my hair every 2 days at least. My scalp gets really oily and eventually my hair. Its not nice. Gotta be 2 days with conditioner of course. :satisfied:


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

i wash my hair everyday..if i dont it get oily and just sticks to my head, and i feel really weird if i dont wash it..


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 16, 2006)

You do know that you lose about 100 hairs a day, don't you? I lose quite a few hairs in the shower too but my hair never looks thin!

I used to wash mine every day since it would always get oily and greasy looking if I didn't. However, the past few weeks I've discovered that it's no longer as oily and I can get by with washing it every other day (which is nice, it means I can sleep in 20 minutes every other day, lol) -- however I don't know if it is always like this, or only because it's still winter and the air is dry (you know how your skin gets drier in winter) -- I hope it will stay like this when summer comes though!


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 27, 2006)

Interesting post. I've actually gotten into quite a few heated discussions with co-workers and/or friends about this subject.

I think it all depends on your hair type curly or straight, processed or not processed etc. I have very wavy/curly hair so if I blow out my hair straight (which takes about 45 minutes) I wash it on about the 5th or 6th day. I just set it in a ponytail at night and then blow out the bangs. If I keep my hair curly I wash it every three days because it becomes unruly. I always deep condition because my hair is color treated and highlighted.

Marilyn


----------



## hann (Jun 6, 2006)

i agree. but i noticed that if you get stressed, you loose 100 strands of hair per day. but ifyou are happy and relaxed, you loose lesser hair. the hair will never look thin cause you hair will grow back due to all the dead cells in your body. IN my country, having thin hair is the best.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 6, 2006)

at least once a day!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 6, 2006)

I wash it every other day or every 2 days.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 6, 2006)

I wash my hair every other day and blow dry very infrequently. I usually wash it at night then let it air dry.


----------



## wafflewoman (Jun 6, 2006)

I wash it at least 5 times a week, otherwise it's too oily. My hair is fine and bodyless...if I don't wash it, it looks gross!:bath:


----------



## ivette (Jun 6, 2006)

i wash my hair no more than twice a week


----------



## jessica9 (Jun 6, 2006)

i wash my hair about three days a week. when i used to tell people this when i was in high school, i remember people thought it was disgusting - even though that is what you always hear supermodels say when they are sharing their beauty secrets! i used to do every other day up until recently, when i went a lot lighter. now my hair just feels like straw if i do that! i also sometimes just wash the roots and my bangs when i use a lot of products and don't want to wash my hair two days in a row...

the other day i was at my boyfriend's and he said my hair smelled really good, and it was _really_ dirty! haha...sometimes i think we smell better than a bunch of products and fragrance.


----------



## hannah (Jun 6, 2006)

Every single day


----------



## AnneNJ (Jun 6, 2006)

I wash my hair every other day. If I am going out on a night that I didn't wash my hair that morning, I will wash it that night. I know people say their hair holds a style better when it's a little dirty, mine doesn't. It looks crappy and flat if I try that. :icon_scratch:


----------



## sophette (Jun 6, 2006)

Every other day. My hairs thick and needs to be washed well to get rid of all my hair products that I use on a daily basis.


----------



## geebers (Jun 6, 2006)

My hair looks way better after two days of not washing - it is dry and sucks in moisture so I need my scalp to get some natural oils in there. My hair also looks healthier when left unwashed for a few days. But after day 2 -I have to wash it. I go to the gym every other day so I can't go longer than 2 days -ick!


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2006)

i wouldn't wash my hair everyday unless its really,really, oily.

overwashing can lead to hair getting too dry. basically, u have to play it by ear. trial and error


----------



## michko970 (Jun 7, 2006)

every other day


----------



## elli3131 (Jun 8, 2006)

I wash mine every 3-4 days.


----------



## Chomkat (Jun 8, 2006)

I wash my hair every second day. I have tried to go longer because my hair has a tendency to be dry but I just felt greasy and gross after the second day.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

i wash mine when needed, which is every other day because it gets so oily since i touch it so much.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 9, 2006)

I always get nagged at about this. I wash my hair everyday. I can't stand the feeling of greasy hair. I have tried and tried to not wash my hair but every other day and I just can't.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm in Houston and it's way humid so I used to wash my hair every other day - a third was pushing it. When I moved away to less humid climate I quit using any product and I went to twice a week. Now that I'm back down here again - I was still twice a week but I'm usually pinning it back on the last day b/c it's flat from all the straightening.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 12, 2006)

My hair is fine to begin with, but since my hair is so oily i have no choice to wash it every day. I try minimizing it to every other day now.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 12, 2006)

I wash my hair every other day usually and there are times I wash once a day if needed.


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Everyday...and sometimes everyother day..Depends if im going out somewhere.


----------



## Maude (Jun 12, 2006)

It depends, but it's usually 2 times a week.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Jun 15, 2006)

I only wash my hair twice a week and use a shower cap on the non-wash days. I find that this helps to preserve my color longer and helps reduce dryness and breakage.


----------



## Tesia (Jun 18, 2006)

it depends on wat kind of hair you...i have to wash my hair every other day otherwise it feels greasy. I heard you should not wash your hair too much because , it may get rid important oils and other stuff your hair needs.


----------



## rehnuma (Jun 18, 2006)

everyyyday.. or else i will get all the itchy feeling and my hair will becum oily...


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 18, 2006)

I work as a Table Games Dealer and because of all the cigarette smoke in the air I wash my hair twice a day.....:hahaha:

'


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 18, 2006)

I wash every other day.


----------



## kye (Jun 18, 2006)

I have oily scalp so its everyday washing for me too ..


----------



## Daniella (Jun 18, 2006)

I wash my hair with schampo twice a week.I like to use conditioner in between washes.


----------



## ohzinzi (Jun 18, 2006)

I wash it about three times a week at most. I usually have my hair dyed random colours (like the pink in my avatar) and the more I wash it the quicker it fades, so I prefer to only wash it as often as I need to.


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 18, 2006)

I have to wash my hair everyday or it feels greasy :bath:


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

i wash my hair everyday...i don't feel good if i did not wash my hair coz it becomes so oily.


----------



## vav (Jun 18, 2006)

Every other day


----------



## apama (Jun 20, 2006)

I wash my hair every day (morning) with shampoo and conditioner. I can't stand my hair if I don't wash them I mean I don't feel comfortable and i thik alle the time whem I will wash my hair....:wht:


----------



## LVA (Jun 20, 2006)

I wash my hair 2x a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dmolinet (Jun 21, 2006)

Twice a day if I really want it to look extra special at night.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jun 21, 2006)

I wash it with baby shampoo(it's very gentle) every second day.


----------



## sweeti3gal (Jan 26, 2007)

i wash my hair every morning..but sometimes i ll try to skip a day. it sucks because i ll have oily hair the next day if i dont shower.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 27, 2007)

*Same here... Maybe in the summer I might wash it more, depending on if it just smells icky on the back of my head where it's become all sweaty... (Our temps average about 115 degrees in the summer) Often times even then I just soap up my roots and then rinse, thereby the ends only getting residual shampoo and it really makes a difference from keeping them from drying out. Many times also I'll just wet my hair or apply a homemade cider vinegar rinse to remove product build up and odor but still not apply shampoo. My hair is so full and thick and on the dry side that it actually looks better by the third or fourth day of shampooing after a little but of buildup rather then freshly washed.*


----------



## jennifercharmed (Jan 27, 2007)

I was my hair every other day. The first day it looks great, 2nd manageable, but It looks too greasy and flat on the 3rd day. I have heard good things about Dry Shampoo and may have to try that on my non washing days.

I have been having thin hair problems and started using OJON.

I do the deep conditioning treatment 1x a week. I put it on and leave it over night, then wash out the next day. I really like their thickening products.

Jennifer


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 27, 2007)

I swim 3x a week, so I wash it then. My hair is very curly and gets too dry and frizzy if I wash it every day. If I straighten it, it gets oily faster.... wonder why that is???


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jan 27, 2007)

My wash cycle varies depending on the time of year, but the average is 2-3 times a week. And my hair has not thinned in the least.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 27, 2007)

Every 3 days or so. There's no reason to do it more frequently, and the hair stuff I use is so expensive, I want to conserve it!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 28, 2007)

I wash mine everyday... if I don't it gets oily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## niksaki (Jan 28, 2007)

I wash it every second day as it gets oily and i hate that! very annoying as then i have to turn around and blow dry and straighten also....ohhhh so much work!


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 28, 2007)

this may have already been mentioned, but i will vouch for it. my hairdresser told me just to wash my roots and scalp and then condition the ends, and it makes a HUGE difference! i used to have to put a ton of goop in my hair because my hair is very fine. but now i am able to literally wash and go. besides your scalp, if you have long hair, the rest of your hair tends to be dry. has made a huge difference in my hair!


----------



## kkkittykat (Jan 28, 2007)

I wash mine twice a week, and do the scalp and heavy condioner thing (I have very dry hair).

karen


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 28, 2007)

_My hair gets oily easy but i only wash it 3 times a week._


----------



## pixiestick (Jan 29, 2007)

I wash mine about twice a week and use organic shampoo for chemically treated hair. If my hair gets a little oily around my crown I just shampoo that part (ends don't get oily).


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have dry hair so I only wash it once or twice a week.


----------



## southcitybabe (Jan 29, 2007)

Its not good for you to wash your hair everyday, I had a habbit of doing this at one point, now I do it every 2 days or so, depending how much spray etc I put in the day before and the condition of it the next morning


----------



## princessemi (Jan 30, 2007)

I wash my hair 2 times a week since my haidresser told me to not wash my hair everyday, she told me that my hair type should never be oily! they were oily because i over washed them. She told me that you Have to let the natural oil penetrate in your hair, they gonna be dry if u don't .if they are oily at roots and i can't wash them i can put some baby powder at roots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## wvmoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Every six days. I don't think it is good for your hair to wash it every day. It takes a while to stop doing this but I did by gradually increasing the days between washing.


----------



## ilafa (Jan 30, 2007)

I have to wash it every two days.


----------



## roguewench (Jan 30, 2007)

I used to wash my hair EVERYDAY, but have now found out that for my hair type (wavy/curly) it's best to wash it every other day. I do wet my hair in the shower and will slap some more conditioner on it and rinse it out, then follow with my regular hair products for my hair type. I find that my curl actually looks a LOT better! (go figure)


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 30, 2007)

Really? I sure hope not!!

I use lotsa curl enhancing products in my hair (most are pretty *CG* friendly), and so I feel the need to wash my hair every day or at least, when I go out (usually every day), cos then it'll get poofey/frizzy (I gotta get myself a silk pillowcase!)

However, I usually only shampoo 2x a week max. The rest of the days, when I take a shower, I just rinse my hair with conditioner (co-wash) and then apply products, diffuse as per usual.


----------



## shishomiru04 (Jan 31, 2007)

I wash mine about once a week, at most, if i wash it more than that it becomes dry and my sclp becomes flaky and hair frizzez and breaks and splits beyond belief...my hair doesn't produce much oil so i have to use a good dose of baby oil in my hair to keep it from drying out and getting frizzies and such and my hair has never been healthier...wish i knew about it years ago


----------



## doodi (Jan 31, 2007)

every 2 days


----------



## magosienne (Jan 31, 2007)

everyday. technically i could do it every 2 days, but the roots get oily so easily and the ends dry so fast i feel i have to wash my hair everyday.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Jan 31, 2007)

I wash mine every other day or every 2 days depending. Either way I condition every time I wet mine hair.


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

I wash it every other day, or every day, depending on the hormones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynthaz (Feb 18, 2007)

Every second day. I would LOVE to do it less but it just looks too oily and gross if I leave it.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 18, 2007)

I wash it about 6 days a week. I bought bumble&amp;bumble hair powder for hopes that I could avoid the oiliness but I don't know how well thats going to work (I only briefly tested it out)... my hair does get very greasy though and will look awful if i wash it any less.


----------



## jenfer (Feb 18, 2007)

Everyday.


----------



## SiAnn (Feb 19, 2007)

I really wish I could wash my hair everyday just because it feels cleaner. But, my hair is naturally curly and washing it everyday dries it out too bad. Plus, I straighten my hair and because of all the effort I put into that I try to go three days without washing but sometimes my hair just ends up being a grease pit. So after all that, on average I'd say I wash my hair every other day. I didn't mean for this reply to be quite this long...oops!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Feb 19, 2007)

I wash my hair every night before bed, its become a habit now that I don't sleep well without freshly washed hair.


----------



## RosinaEden (Feb 27, 2007)

I wash mine everyday, well wet it in the morning, because I have thick, corkscrew curly hair and I have to, but I wash it with conditioner and apply olive oil cream. It's soft, and purrty. Yeah.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

I wash every other day. On the weekends I deep condition.

I love theway my hair looks a day after washing when the oils have redistrubted.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

i wash my hair every morning...i cant go a day w/o washing it i feel all gross...i have thick curly hair and i havent noticed any thinnning in my hair although i wish i did lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 27, 2007)

Every day.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have to be honest, I use to wash it every other day, but since my schedule became so hectic, I know only wash my hair 2 or 3 times per week:sadyes: but my hair dosen't smell bad, I don't think.


----------



## Tini (Mar 1, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day! I am trying to grow it out and it is very damaged but it is getting there! I have been using the new shampoo and condtioner from pantene called time renewel ( supposed to renew 2 yrs of damaged hair in one month) so we will see. So far so good! I only style my hair every other day too it saves my hair from heat tools so much! I am learning to love my hair!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

About everyday, sometimes i'll skip a day if i don't feel like re-straightening the hair


----------



## Ashley (Mar 1, 2007)

I wash my hair everyday. I try to avoid weighing down my hair and overdrying the tips by concentrating the shampoo on the roots and the conditioner on the ends.


----------



## SalJ (Mar 1, 2007)

1-2 times a week, it gets really dry otherwise. I'm so lazy though I just sleep with it wet and only straighten it if I'm going out.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think that's entirely true.

But I've gotten into the habit of washing it almost everyday.

(sometimes skip weekends, because I wanted the natural oils to not be stripped)

Personally, my hair seems flater if I don't wash it daily. :frown:


----------



## neat102 (Mar 4, 2007)

I wash my hair three times a week.I let it air dry and then use my Sedu straightner which is excellent!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 5, 2007)

when i first get it died i dont wash it at all untill it starts getting oil

then i start washing it about once or twice a week

conditioning every day

however when i get sick, or i use a lot of product i usually make an exception and wash everyother day


----------



## malina (Mar 5, 2007)

I have naturally curly hair which I always straighten. Since I get so tired of straightening my hair all the time I wash it about 3-4 times a week, usually on Sun, Tue, Thur and sometimes Saturdays.

If I go longer than 3 days without washing my hair it can get a little greasy depending on how much product I had in my hair (the more product the less greasy it is).


----------



## hushabye (Mar 5, 2007)

I conditioner wash twice a week and wash with shampoo once a week.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2007)

everyday. if i don't do this, my roots get greasy (and believe it or not, i always have an extremely active sleep, so during the night i sweat like hell, so it makes them greasier), my ends get dry and i loose all the volume i had the day before. besides, i have fine hair, so the natural oil in my hair can make it look greasy when it wouldn't on normal hair. grrr, i hate greasy hair.


----------



## kisska3000 (Mar 7, 2007)

i wash my hair 1-2 times a week. i also heard that if u wash it often then it will become very oily.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 7, 2007)

once a week


----------



## Serenader (Mar 9, 2007)

everyday


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

I wash my hair when it starts to feel gross... The longest I've gone is 3 weeks once, but i liked how it was starting to look, but it kinda got annoying and oily, and i wanted to scratch it a lot. Normally I was it 1-2 times a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(1rst post, yay :rockwoot: )


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 9, 2007)

used to be every other day but i couldn't stand when it gets oily...

so, now, every day.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 10, 2007)

everyday unless the next day is my day off


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I wash my hair normally everyday, but at least every other day.


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

everyday! i used to wash it every other day, but then i would get headeaches and it would just feel weighed down.


----------



## elly-bo-belly (Mar 15, 2007)

Every day. I know I shouldn't, but if i skip even one shampoo, my hair gets greasy halfway into the second day. There's nothing worse than that for me.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

my hair gets like that too! I envy those who can wash their hair less often.


----------



## sian124 (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyday, it gets oily really quickly and I can't stand how it feels.


----------



## faedreams79 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've never heard that it gets thinner, but much drier and more brittle and damaged. especially if you use a poo that contains sulfates. I usually wash mine every 3 days, but I wet and condition it almost every day. I've been using VO5, but I'm going to be switching to activate (sulfate free). Plus there is always the no-poo method of cleaning your hair if you have hair that is curly or tends to be on the dry side! ~~jax


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 16, 2007)

Once a week.

In the summer i condition wash every day, and shampoo wash 1x a week.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 22, 2007)

once a week in the winter because it's super dry and 2-3 times a week in the summer.


----------



## teleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

Once or twice a day, but I use a really good conditioner. It just seems to smelly and yucky to not wash it every day.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 23, 2007)

everyday. i used to do it everyother day, but i have REALLY greasy hair, and it just looked nasty and weighed down, not fresh at all...


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

i wash it every day or every other day. I could NEVER IMAGINE waiting more than every other day. I'd have like a ball of oil on my head icky.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 9, 2007)

Everyday, even though it's said that you're suppose to wash it every other day...Unless I'm in a super rush, then I'll do without...


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't think washing your hair with regular shampoo or even just water too often is good, but I still do it quite often, absolutely after working out, I hate the smell of sweaty hair :yuck2:

I stopped using regular shampoo though, only all natural organic shampoos &amp; conditioners that contains no crap like sulfates and chemicals that only hurt your hair.


----------



## yokke (Nov 9, 2007)

I wash everyday. if I dont`t,get oily soon...


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 9, 2007)

Daily, otherwise my roots get oily and kinda matted looking.


----------



## LadyFrog (Nov 9, 2007)

once a week, occasionally just rinse with water inbetween if I get really sweaty


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 14, 2007)

At least twice a week.


----------



## artsy_chic (Nov 15, 2007)

everyday, becase its humid here in the Philippines and not to mention the pollution. But I just shampoo my hair trice a week but using conditioner everyday.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Every 2 days or it will be too oily


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

at least twice per week


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that it depends on the hair type. My sister is a hair stylist and she says that i should wash my hair once a week. If you overwash your hair you can dry it out.


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 5, 2007)

Every day which is a necessity for my oily hair.


----------



## zeze (Dec 5, 2007)

I wash it everyday


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

every other day unless something comes up that I need to wash it sooner.


----------



## moniquedgoodman (Dec 10, 2007)

i wash my hair everyday. once a week or so ill wash it twice in one day. i cant just get it wet and get a brush through it... and forget getting anything through it dry.


----------



## chitty158 (Dec 12, 2007)

Every second day.. and when it starts to go oily i spray on some klorane dry shampoo or i put some talcum powder to stop the shine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## baqtrvl (Dec 17, 2007)

During the summer I wash it about every other day, unless I swim then I wash it every day. In the winter it is usually every three or four days. I am not working any more so it is less. When working it was every day. I have also let my hair grow out but when it was really short it was not problem, with longer hair it gets flatter.


----------



## maybeimeow (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd say 1-2 times a week is enough. If your hair gets oily, you can train it by gradually waiting longer between washings... (I used to wash everyday, but made myself break the habit...)


----------

